
How Y Combinator is transforming the ACLU - tim333
http://www.businessinsider.com/y-combinator-transforming-the-aclu-2017-5
======
tim333
tl;dr they donated $200k and are helping them fix their tech including
"embedded[ing] its people at ACLU headquarters in New York City" migrating
it's data to "an upgraded Salesforce CRM platform." And "They're helping us
anticipate what it is we want to accomplish using technology as opposed to
what problem we have to fix yesterday"

